
ExFAT in the Linux Kernel? Yes - spboyer
https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/opensource/2019/08/28/exfat-linux-kernel/?WT.mc_id=social-hackernews-shboyer
======
TheAdamist
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20821064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20821064)

------
hwc
Why didn't they do this a decade ago?

Where's the apology for threatening the community with patent lawsuits?

